# buy a bigger piranha



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

my girlfriend thinks my tank looks empty with my 3 inch sanchezi and is trying her hardest to get me to buy a bigger sanchezi to help fill the tank. i don't think it's a bad idea. what would you do in my case ?

my tank is a 40 gallon Long 36 x 18 x 13 (((not going to upgrade))) i was told no other piranha could live in this size tank for life.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't think you can put more then one Sanchezi in a tank. Are you planning on trading the other one in?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> I don't think you can put more then one Sanchezi in a tank. Are you planning on trading the other one in?


i fixed the typo please disregard this question. i know sanches piranha are solitary fish


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I think you should leave your sanch in there, mine grew 1/2 inch in 6 months


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you could trade it in but honestly if you like your fish keep it and she should respect that. you might not enjoy the bigger sanchezi as much as you like this one if it has character.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You could, but unless you dont like it i would keep it. My sanchezi i got at 4 inches porbably 2 years later is only 5". This is a very rough timeframe and finial size (was measured at 4 inch when i got it), but either way ive had it at over 1 year easily and its growing really slow.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Fury,
Well, what you got there is a 30 gallon breeder tank, not a 40 gallon long...big difference because at least with the breeder tank you have extra width ( 18 inches) and a bigger footprint so the piranha can turn around freely...To answer your question, Any solo rhom, including a juvi manueli, or even an elong for that matter, if they are juvi size (2-4 inch range), should live comfortably in there for a very long time before you have to upgrade...Many years as a matter of fact...As long as you have ample filtration and good water quality (these two factors outweigh all others) you'll be OK...but as everybody knows, you can just keep one in there.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Well, what you got there is a 30 gallon breeder tank


nope it's 37

Length (inches) 36

Height (inches) 13

Width (inches) 18

use the Aquarium size => Contents Calculator next time









Glasscages.com sells them as 40 Long 36 x 18 x 13 Tall $81


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> To answer your question, Any solo rhom, including a juvi manueli, or even an elong for that matter, if they are juvi size (2-4 inch range), should live comfortably in there for a very long time before you have to upgrade...Many years as a matter of fact


i like the possibilities! can this be confirmed ?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

fury said:


> > To answer your question, Any solo rhom, including a juvi manueli, or even an elong for that matter, if they are juvi size (2-4 inch range), should live comfortably in there for a very long time before you have to upgrade...Many years as a matter of fact
> 
> 
> i like the possibilities! can this be confirmed ?


Well, you were right about glasscages...they do call it a 40 long, however that tank is indeed more commonly known as a 30 gallon breeder tank and usually 40 long's are 48 x 12 x 16...http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm ....Anyhow, I can only speak from my personal experience...I grew out a black diamond rhom since he was dime size to 9 inches and counting in about a 5.5 year span..He was an in a 55 gallon tank his entire life...Very healthy, very active, and absolutely amazing colors!...Go look at fordfanatic's post "I got a new rhom" in the pics section on page 2 for reference....However, having said that, if you have the extra time, space, and money than I would definitely do at least a 75 gallon minimum if you plan on growing him out.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

unless you don't like your current fish other wise I would keep it.
if you want to trade it in or sell it and get something else, you could try something bigger but add a powerhead to compensate the short length of the tank.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> unless you don't like your current fish other wise I would keep it.
> if you want to trade it in or sell it and get something else, you could try something bigger but add a powerhead to compensate the short length of the tank.


Hi JP,
How is Ares, doing?!..I haven't seen him in a while!...that is a beautiful diamond you got there!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Da said:


> unless you don't like your current fish other wise I would keep it.
> if you want to trade it in or sell it and get something else, you could try something bigger but add a powerhead to compensate the short length of the tank.


Hi JP,
How is Ares, doing?!..I haven't seen him in a while!...that is a beautiful diamond you got there!
[/quote]

Thanks.
Ares is doing fine, don't have any very good pictures. actually he found a new spot to chill and that position is a bit hard for me to take pictures of plus I need to clean some algae on the tank first. been too lazy








I'll post couple ok ones later for you to see


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

fury said:


> > To answer your question, Any solo rhom, including a juvi manueli, or even an elong for that matter, if they are juvi size (2-4 inch range), should live comfortably in there for a very long time before you have to upgrade...Many years as a matter of fact
> 
> 
> i like the possibilities! can this be confirmed ?


I cant really see those fish listed living long in that setup considering you dont intend on upgrading. they all have the potential to grow very big and unknown rate. may grow slower for you then others or faster. either way the tank definitely isnt long enough for a fish like a elong once it hits 4-6inches same goes for the manny. i would be willing to risk a rhom considering how mine i have had behaved and grew but not the others listed. its hard choosing a fish if you never intend on upgrading but i think the min should be a 4ft tank for any fish such as a P all things considered. small tanks can work but length is just as much a factor as width. luckily your tank is plenty wide for your wishes. i think the real question is would like another fish if yes what type? and are you willing to change your mind on a upgrade and eventually plan for it?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

out of all those suggestions i say rhom is the most feasible. like AS said, the growth will be slow and the tank is wide enough. if you have a powerful powerhead and create a couple deadspots in the tank i think that could work out for a while. however, the 9 incher you just missed out on would be too big. try finding a 6" rhom. it'll be bigger than your sanchezi but small enough to last in that tank for a while. thats just my suggestion.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

a juvie rhom would be fine for quite some time IMO. If you could ever find an irritan that would be good for life. I think they only get like 5-6" and are pretty viscious.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If it were me....I would add some other life to the tank to spice it up a bit. I would add some giant and zebra danios....a group of neons...a few chinese algea eaters. Then add some convicts that will breed. Add some obstructions and plants for these new guys to hide at night. Sure you will loose a few....then you just replace them. Seriously...if you are only going to have one tank...this is what I would do. There is a lot of space to allow for some other fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tell your wife to get back in the kitchen and leave the fishkeeping to you


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Tell your wife to get back in the kitchen and leave the fishkeeping to you


I like your way of thinking, but you'll never know what she's going to put in your dinner if you tell that to her face, lol.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

True

I remember how excited fury was about this fish when he got it so I say keep it and add some others as gg suggested, unless "you" no longer want it


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> I remember how excited fury was about this fish when he got it so I say keep it and add some others as gg suggested


i went out and bought 6 zebra danios, 1 puffer and a plant to give more cover for the sanchez (he seems to like the extra plant so i think i'll get more plants for him if this is the case.

sly is going no where this topic is now


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

good choice


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

a puffer fish? don't all puffers produce tetrodotoxin? i don't know if i would risk putting a highly toxic fish in with a fish that will most likely eat it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

wow i didnt read that to closely the first time i missed that you had a puffer. yea take the puffer back.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> a puffer fish? don't all puffers produce tetrodotoxin? i don't know if i would risk putting a highly toxic fish in with a fish that will most likely eat it.


I was thinking the same thing, I would take him back...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

did not know this about the puffer !!! it's out of the tank









i also got more plants - white ribbon, aqua fern and i don't know the name of the other one. new pics coming soon.

he seems to like all the plants


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad you decided to keep it


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks guys for all your help


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

just buy another tank and get another fish now. problem solved!! and feefa your getting quoted in my sig!


----------

